# product liability insurance



## wanttobreakin (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm starting out and plan to sell shirts on the internet....

i read a thread in the forum about 'product liability insurance'....

does everyone have this? are they happy with it? is it expensive?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think if your product is garments, heir is no need for ths liability insurance for this. If you had a shop then I could see liability insurance. I also encourage you to insure your equipment, because some home owner policies will not cover this. ..... JB


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi. Product liability is more aimed at businesses that manufacture goods for sale. It cover eventualities such as getting your fingers trapped in badly designed equipment etc.*

*I have tried to think of a way that someone could possibly harm themselves with a tee, but nothing comes to mind? *


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh, but there are several.

What if some of the ink cracked from the plastisol, peeled off and was swallowed by a child?!

What if the backing came loose from the embroidery and the stitching was undone and got wrapped around a baby's neck?!

What if you relabeled incorrectly and put 100% cotton instead of poly/cotton and someone was allergic to polyester?

Far-fetched? Maybe, but not impossible.

There's a thread several years old where I discuss how everyone involved in the life cycle of a product could be sued if something bad where to occur. That's your blank manufacturer, whoever embellishes the shirt, the seller of the shirt, etc.

All of those companies/individuals are open for liability.

Here's that old post:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t3543.html#post19671


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Man, I can see why you have so many lawyers stateside... LOL*


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

CUSTOM UK said:


> *Man, I can see why you have so many lawyers stateside... LOL*



This country sux in that respect...


----------



## mrhotdice (Sep 23, 2010)

Product liability insurance is a real pain and basically what keeps a lot of people from doing contract work with large corporations. Example: CLC is the licensing company for most of the Universities in USA. It takes months to get permission to sell and one of the requirements is 3,000,000 Liability Insurance made out to the University. In other words you cover them, not yourself. And then you probably be denied because University would rather have Nike making t-shirts than you. No wonder America is going to hell in a hand basket.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 16, 2010)

CUSTOM UK said:


> *Man, I can see why you have so many lawyers stateside... LOL*


Yep. Freedom isn't cheap, but it is expensive.


----------



## steavemr01 (Jun 9, 2021)

trying to pick a decent gen liability ins co that will be there if I ever need them to be, not really trusting the co. that we use now, commercial general insurance any good suggestions are appreciated


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

steavemr01 said:


> trying to pick a decent gen liability ins co that will be there if i ever need them to be, not really trusting the co. that we use now, any good suggestions is appreciated


What country?


----------



## steavemr01 (Jun 9, 2021)

splat head said:


> What country?


Basically, I am from the USA. And now I am in brazil in the process of work.


----------

